# New Whitewater Dory on the Water



## Endopotential (May 14, 2019)

Wow, that's a beautiful boat. You've got some mad skills! 
Enjoy your time on the water


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Awesome name


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks great! Complete boat as a winter project! Wow. Time to have some fun!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome boat, nice job !! Now if we could just find some water in the ditches...


----------



## jasonpgoodman (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful boat. Great work.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Magnificent.

How was the hand lettering for you? I found it difficult but rewarding.
Pics of the transom art?


----------



## cheeze (Jan 7, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> Magnificent.
> 
> How was the hand lettering for you? I found it difficult but rewarding.
> Pics of the transom art?


Thanks! Also thanks for all the help you gave us through Daniel. 
The lettering was difficult but rewarding for sure. I am into lettering and art as a hobby and was excited to put these touches on the project, especially after reading about how much the vinyl letters cost. 

I found a thread on the fretwater blog about Baskerville Bold for the font, then mocked it up on the computer. In the photo the grid was for 1" squares which looked about right full size. The name does taper slightly with the stripe but it's less intimidating to use a grid to transfer and scale shapes rather than go for it freehand.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Love the transom art! Most inspirational!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

cheeze said:


> Thanks! Also thanks for all the help you gave us through Daniel.


Others shared with me (especially Andy H and Chris Towles)...pay it forward!



> The lettering was difficult but rewarding for sure. I am into lettering and art as a hobby and was excited to put these touches on the project, especially after reading about how much the vinyl letters cost.
> 
> I found a thread on the fretwater blog about Baskerville Bold for the font, then mocked it up on the computer. In the photo the grid was for 1" squares which looked about right full size. The name does taper slightly with the stripe but it's less intimidating to use a grid to transfer and scale shapes rather than go for it freehand.


I printed mine full scale (3.25" high at the bow, tapered to 2.75" toward the oarlocks), taped it to the boat, then cut through the paper with an x-acto knife to transfer the silhouette (then scuff-sanded inside the letters as the white had already cured). It was 10:30pm after 2 beers and my gold outline was pretty shaky. You can also see I need to touch up under the gunnels!!

















Was fresher for the black outline, no beer, drank a big glass of water so I was hydrated and did it early in the afternoon. Used my kid's drum stick for a mahl, haha. The black outline did clean up the gold.
It's not perfect, but OK for my first attempt. Your lettering looks awesome and I really like your transom art!!

Looking forward to boating with you guys one day!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

And that big swoopy R looks awesome.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> Others shared with me (especially Andy H and Chris Towles)...pay it forward!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks damn good to me. Envious of painting skills of both of you. I can’t paint the bedroom wall w/o getting it on everything and it looks like crap. We all have different talents. Painting is not mine. Hiring an expert to paint my transom when I get back from Deso. My wife. Gonna be expensive!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

You might be able to save a shit ton of money by checking with some of the talent-free artists we have here in Salida!


----------



## Danbolsa (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Danbolsa (May 7, 2021)

Hot fire 🔥🔥🔥can't wait to see ole William on a multiday. Think of all that storage!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

The best part of a dory driver’s day. Sitting in the same seat you’ve been in for 8 hours, now with a cocktail or beer!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Amen...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Love the dory party.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Love the dory party.


Iirc you're not opposed to ANY party 🥳

But then again neither am I lol


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Nice boat. What a productive way to spend the winter!


----------



## kernboater (Jul 29, 2016)

I can’t believe no one else is chimed in I’ve just got to be the guy that says please don’t start a post that says I paddled a drift boat especially since you put the time and effort into building a drift boat is never paddled it’s only rowed.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

kernboater said:


> I can’t believe no one else is chimed in I’ve just got to be the guy that says please don’t start a post that says I paddled a drift boat especially since you put the time and effort into building a drift boat is never paddled it’s only rowed.


Lol.. semantics...

At the end of the day, what does it matter? As long as you're boating.. they will learn that you don't oar a boat, you row it...

And for that matter, @MT4Runner might just build a paddle Dory to prove that it can be done 😂


----------



## kernboater (Jul 29, 2016)

Well it’s much more than semantics. If you’re going to spend the time to learn the craft you should learn the language and the vocabulary. But I do hate when I hear somebody say they went oaring. Do you get in your car and go “caring”.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol, point taken...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Challenge, accepted?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Challenge, accepted?


To go carring? Rotf..

You have me intrigued, I actually have a design in mind lol and your tiny Dory... About the size of your little bitty bitty tiny boat


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Tiny amphibious dory with a jetski motor for water and Smart car propulsion by land?


----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

cheeze said:


> This was a winter project for me and three friends who have rowed wooden drift boats for a few years together. It is based on the design of WALLOWA, which was designed and built by Ben Hayes and can be seen on Wooden Boat People. Ben is a friend of a friend and generously helped provide guidance and CAD files with the design and hull shapes. Thanks to folks who answered questions here and on fb.
> 
> The champagne float was yesterday evening. It was my first time paddling a boat with the Briggs flat spot. Rowed great. Please enjoy a couple pics.
> 
> ...


Terrific! Thanks for sharing.


----------

